# Phalaenopsis mentawaiensis



## Felix (Aug 11, 2015)

This newly described species (O. Gruss, Die Orchidee 65 (3) 2014, p. 238ff.) is a nice bloomer. To me, the differences to bellina/violacea are more clear as between bellina and violacea. 
Between violacea and bellina, there are quite a lot manmade differences, while plants from the wild of both 'species' can be quite similar, one showing traits of the other (leaves, so-called 'bellina' - triangle, growth etc.).

Phal. mentawaiensis differs quite a lot because of the much longer inflorescenses and the greater gaps between the bracteae. Also, the flowers are a little bit different (and other minor differences). 
This is backed by DNA-analysis, showing distinct differences between mentawaiensis and bellina/violacea, but no clear difference between bellina and violacea. 





sideview





habitus





flower picture of another plant


----------



## lepetitmartien (Aug 11, 2015)

I'm awaiting the flowers on my 2 plants, but buds are note quite ripe… I hope to see them in 2 weeks when I'll be back.

Nice slightly rounder one you have


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 12, 2015)

Interesting. Lovely flower.


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 15, 2015)

Nice. I remember seeing violacea var mentawai first coming for sale, but not readily available now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Achamore (Aug 15, 2015)

I'm delighted to see this post..! I too had a Phal. violacea var. mentawai several years ago, managed to kill it, and haven't been able to find another. I'm getting better at looking after these guys now, have a Phal. violacea in bloom just now, but it lacks important aspects I see in your bloom at the top. May I ask where you got it? I'd love to buy another, as I love that delicate and intricate patterning in the bloom.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Aug 16, 2015)

We can buy them rather easily in Europe… (we bought all the stock haha)


----------



## Felix (Aug 16, 2015)

Yes, it's quite easy to get them here in Europe. 
Maybe you find some older plants with long (erect) inflorescences as Phal. violacea 'Mentawai- type' - which would probably be Phal. mentawaiensis.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 16, 2015)

Could you name a dealer in Germany that has these..?


----------



## Felix (Aug 16, 2015)

Elsner Orchideen (http://www.elsner-orchideen.de/shop...o=p1213_phalaenopsis-violacea--mentawei-.html) for example. Schwerter Orchideenzucht had some as well, but they are not listed in the online shop anymore.


----------



## Achamore (Aug 16, 2015)

Many thanks Felix, I have now ordered 3 of these from Elsner Orchideen..!


----------



## lepetitmartien (Aug 16, 2015)

I have 2, one is mentawaiensis, from Schwerter. The other still under scrutiny (too small), from Nardotto.

The second just flowered, soon in picture…


----------



## naoki (Aug 17, 2015)

Very nice, Felix! :clap: I lost mine last week from chemical overdosing...


----------

